# Watermark Editor



## Yigal (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi,
When I use Watermark Editor and try to to get on the Text Options the  Style: Italic, the text on the exported photo appears straight and not Italic.
How can I get it real Italic? 
Thanks, I'll appreciate any help.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Oct 26, 2020)

What font are you using? And have you tried a different font?

I just checked using Arial, it works fine, so may be font-related.


----------



## Yigal (Oct 26, 2020)

Tried some fonts including Arial, no results. Still didn't get the Italic configuration.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 26, 2020)

Yigal said:


> Tried some fonts including Arial, no results. Still didn't get the Italic configuration.


Enlarge the text box (exaggerated if you will for clarity)  At extremely small sizes, the Regular and Italic fonts are not distinguishable on my screen


----------



## Yigal (Oct 26, 2020)

Sorry but it didn't help either.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 26, 2020)

Yigal said:


> Sorry but it didn't help either.


Paul has seen some change I see a change to italic when I use Arial on my Mac.   Some font families do not have a full suite of alternatives (Regular, bold, italic) but Arial on my  Mac certainly does.   It is more noticeable when I exaggerated the size of the text box.   These are the same fonts builtin or added to your Windows operating system Try the swap from regular to italic on your font in Word.  You should see a difference.  If you don't, I'd suspect a problem with the fonts installed.


----------



## Yigal (Oct 26, 2020)

Tried your suggestion on Word and the swap from regular to italic was o.k. no problem...
It seams that something went wrong with the last Lightroom version on my new installed Windows 10. On pervious Lightroom  version and on Windows 7 I didn't have any such problem.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 27, 2020)

Yigal said:


> Tried your suggestion on Word and the swap from regular to italic was o.k. no problem...
> It seams that something went wrong with the last Lightroom version on my new installed Windows 10. On pervious Lightroom  version and on Windows 7 I didn't have any such problem.


If you can verify that with another Windows 10/LrC  v10  user, then you should report it.   Font families are in the control of the Operating system.  I don't see how Lightroom making a system call for a particular font would not be honored by the OS.


----------



## barman58 (Oct 27, 2020)

Working here in Windows 10 Version 20H2  Version 19042.608 [Latest release]
If you have text already in place you need to select the text you wish to add the Italic or other Text option to for it to work


----------



## Yigal (Oct 27, 2020)

Thank you Paul, Cletus and barman58.

Barman58,
Do you get the italic form o.k.?
I use this Window (suppose that's the latest):

Release Date:
October 13, 2020
Version:
OS Build 19041.572


----------



## barman58 (Oct 27, 2020)

I have 19042.608 which is slightly later than yours, - I only update when the system prompts me, although I am in a subset of the Release preview that gets early copies of the Release Preview downloads, so it may be a little while until you are offered it. 

It could be the reason that you are having the issue, I cannot say if it was present when I was running the  19041.572  release as I did not use the Watermark Editor  function then.

You could try to create a graphical  Watermark and use that until you get the next update


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 27, 2020)

I see a similar thing. If I choose a serif font such as Times New Roman, it displays correctly with "Regular", but if I specify "Italic", the watermark is shown in a sans serif font, and is definitely not italic.
Windows 10,  Build 19041, LRC 10


----------



## Yigal (Oct 27, 2020)

Thanks for your input barman58 and Hal,
It's a little bit encouraging that I'm not the only one who experienced this problem and this phenomenon probably doesn't occurs with the upcoming newer  Windows version 19042.608 .
On any case I'll try to get an answer for Adobe regarding this problem and I'll let you know if/when I'll get it. 

P.S.
Hal, I experienced this problem with any font and not just with serif fonts.


----------



## barman58 (Oct 27, 2020)

As this issue appears to be related to the one windows 10 version, it may be worthwhile using the Microsoft feedback system to report it.  If you state that it is not happening in my version it may prompt them to provide a download link to upgrade to the working version


----------



## Yigal (Oct 28, 2020)

clee01l said:


> If you can verify that with another Windows 10/LrC  v10  user, then you should report it.   Font families are in the control of the Operating system.  I don't see how Lightroom making a system call for a particular font would not be honored by the OS.


I verified this problem with other Windows 10/LrC  v10 users. To whom shell I report it? Can you please provide a link to report to?


----------



## Yigal (Oct 28, 2020)

barman58 said:


> As this issue appears to be related to the one windows 10 version, it may be worthwhile using the Microsoft feedback system to report it.  If you state that it is not happening in my version it may prompt them to provide a download link to upgrade to the working version


I will report as suggested. Thank you for your help!


----------



## barman58 (Oct 28, 2020)

As part of the OS there should be a Universal App called "Feedback Hub" this is the best way to report the issue to Microsoft Directly.  If this is not there It's available to download from the Microsoft Store  

You will require a Microsoft ID, (basically a free eMail address ), which you may already have . 

You also get other advantages by having this ID, if you register your System with the ID you will be able to transfer your licence from your current system to a new system, (useful if you ever have a major fault with the system hardware which means you have to replace the system). If you have more than one system registered to the same ID you can set up automatic synchronisation between the systems


----------



## Yigal (Oct 28, 2020)

barman58 said:


> As part of the OS there should be a Universal App called "Feedback Hub" this is the best way to report the issue to Microsoft Directly.  If this is not there It's available to download from the Microsoft Store
> 
> You will require a Microsoft ID, (basically a free eMail address ), which you may already have .
> 
> You also get other advantages by having this ID, if you register your System with the ID you will be able to transfer your licence from your current system to a new system, (useful if you ever have a major fault with the system hardware which means you have to replace the system). If you have more than one system registered to the same ID you can set up automatic synchronisation between the systems


I reported with the "Feedback Hub"  as you suggested, notifying that in  their Pre release Windows version 19042.608 there was no problem with the Watermark Editor in Lightroom.
I'll let you know when I'll receive an answer.
Thanks again.


----------



## Yigal (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm at the last L.R. update v10.2 and on windows OS 19042.867 and still having the problem with not getting italic fonts with watermark. As I have no such problem with getting italic when using Word I assume that the problem is with L.R. I'll appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 17, 2021)

This bug perhaps? https://feedback.photoshop.com/conv...alic-bold-transposed/5f9f1e3735f40c122b56d454


----------



## Yigal (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank you Vitoria for addressing me to this interesting  thread which cleared up how big and unsolved is this problem. To my understanding, from this thread, it seams that there is nothing to do except to wait till this issue will be solved either by Microsoft on Widows 10 or by Adobe on LrC....


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 18, 2021)

Yigal said:


> Thank you Victoria for addressing me to this interesting  thread which cleared up how big and unsolved is this problem. To my understanding, from this thread, it seams that there is nothing to do except to wait till this issue will be solved either by Microsoft on Widows 10 or by Adobe on LrC....


Agreed. But the bug us showing as Acknowledged by Adobe. It also helps if you add a comment /  'Like' the thread on the Adobe Feedback forum, helps indicate the number of people experiencing the issue.


----------



## Yigal (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks Paul,
'Like' was added, hope it helps...


----------

